# Oct 6th Wahoo "walk-on" need 1 more!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I want you guys on the forum to experience this stuff. Oct. Wahoo is hot! I think you guys could get me some buiseness after one of these trips. If anyone is interested the price will be $250 a person and we'll do a 12hr trolling/reef trip. I need 5 folks to make it work $wise. I made it a Sat. so everyone would have a chance to go. This is a discounted rate so please try to bring PFFers only and please Shhhhhhhh!

Weathered out changed to Oct 20th

I've got some really good reports from some few boats that have made it out!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I am very interested, but you got me at a bad time! Are you going to have any of these trips in the future? If so, how much $$$. Taking a hoo is my dream trip.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

What tie do we leave and where from? What do I need to bring beside money? Looking forward to the trip.:toast

Ed Yusis


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Holiday Harbor at 0530!!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Weathered out!!!

Moved to Oct 20th.

Need 2 more now!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Please count me in 

Ed Yusis

850 857 1039


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Sent, Wife says OK, so countme in! I just need details. I may have 2 if still needed/welcome.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Are we still looking for 1 more?


----------

